# Dug Paper Label?



## swizzle (Mar 24, 2006)

How do I go about cleaning and then preserving a dug bottle with full or partial paper label? I tried to use puzzle saver but even brushing it on lightly will peel off parts of the label. I had a 120 year old dug bottle with a label yesterday and it seemed like just putting it in water was destroying it?!? I ended up losing it and could make out indidvidual letters but no full words so I couldn't make a positive ID on the bottle. Jason


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Mar 24, 2006)

At work we use a paper preservative that is acid free to cover our labels on the bottles we find.  It is available at most office supply stores but I cant remember what it is called. 

 As for cleaning them? I let the bottle dry out completely and then I use a soft brush to remove dirt. I never wash them. 

 Scott


----------



## swizzle (Mar 24, 2006)

I would really appreciate it if you can get me the name of that stuff. I bought a can of spray preservative stuff? Its suppose to be for preserving documents and maps and such. Is this this same stuff? Jason


----------



## capsoda (Mar 24, 2006)

Some diggers use clear lacquer. Let the label dry out and clean it like Scott said and clean the surrounding glass and spray it on.

 Personally I usually don't fool with them but alot of diggers I know do. The paper preservative sounds good though. Mite have to try that myself.[]


----------



## swizzle (Mar 24, 2006)

I would only attempt to save the label if I have a signifigant amount of the label or something interesting about the label that I like. I'm going to try to preserve a few that I don't plan on saving just for practice and then when I come across one that I want to save again I'll know how. Jason


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Mar 24, 2006)

Swizz

 Monday morning at work I will post the name of the stuff. 

 Scott


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Mar 27, 2006)

Swizz.....

 The stuff we use at work is made by Krylon. 

 One is called "Acid Free" to make the label acid free. 

 The second is called "Preserve It" and it is a coating to make the label permanent. 

 We mask off the area around the label. We do this because the preserver will leave a cloudy residue on glass.  If you have any other questions I'd be glad to help out. 

 Scott


----------



## swizzle (Mar 30, 2006)

is there a way to brighten up the labels? Jason


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Mar 30, 2006)

Swizz,

      The acid free and preserver actually do brighten them a little. Other than that I wouldn't mess with them. They are very fragile and tend to just disintegrate. 

       Another thing.....make sure they are completely dry before preserving them. 

 Scott


----------



## swizzle (Mar 31, 2006)

I got lucky and found a few paper labels at a sale yesterday. The one paper label would be impossible to mask off because of the parts missing. It has holes and scratches and a whole chunk of the label missing. The part that is readable, is very dingy and dirty. The label is completely dry but I can't get the dirt off the label with light brushing. Like you said paper labels disetagrate and are very fragile. I'm afraid to use anymore force. Maybe I should set it in a sunny window for a few days and then try again? I'm wondering if I should actually try to preserve this one. The first half of the label is in english and the second half looks like spanish. I'll look for those preservers and give it a practice run. I believe even if it isn't worth saving its worth the practice on preserving a paper label. Thanks for your insight. Jason


----------



## elmoleaf (Apr 2, 2006)

I've preserved partial labels on dug 1920s bottles. The labels typically come out of the ground wet/damp. I do the following:

 1. In the field, rinse with water without brushing to wash off loose dirt/ash. Keep label wet. I know that sounds counterintuitive, but if it dries out, the paper tends to easily flake off and disintegrate. The water helps keep it adhered.

 2. At home, put entire bottle in water and attempt to float off loose dirt. If you need to brush, use a wet soft artist's paintbrush (camel's hair or similar, not nylon) and dab at the label while it's underwater.

 3. Remove from water, blot off excess water from non-label areas etc.

 4. Spray with hairspray (or if you have it, artist's fixative..used to keep pastel/charcoal drawings from smudging). Wipe off any overspray on non-label areas. When dry, spray again. I don't know how archival this treatment is, but for the value of the stuff I dig, I don't really care. I'm interested in preserving the label so I can identify bottle contents, maker etc. that would otherwise be unknown.

 Don't overdo it trying to remove dirt...you'll end up destroying more label. Once it's been sprayed and dried, it's fairly easy to pick away small dirt blobs etc. without ruining everything else.

 Below is a dug E. Hartshorn's Extract of Vanilla partial label. Circa 1920s.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 17, 2006)

That's always a tough call. I washed around this Holbrooks cause it's common and I think it looks good. It would really shine if I washed it off. The memory of the dig is what keeps it on for me. It's been over 30 years and I still remember the hole and I have trouble remembering yesterday. Coating it has never really been a thought. I've seen some with coatings and personally I think the look like cr^$ being all shiny. Maybe the stuff talked about has a duller finish though.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Apr 20, 2006)

hey everyone. 

 how long do the labels hold up for?

 wonder if the same stuff could be used for dug ACL's?


----------

